

The future of reverse engineering: Dynamic Binary Visualization (Derbycon 2012) - throwaway125
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bM3Gut1hIk

======
boneheadmed
This was fascinating. Awesome visualizations. Thanks for posting.

